# SRAM 1070 vs Ultegra Cassette?



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

It's time for another new cassette. Normally I just grab an ultegra. But my curiosity is peaked by the SRAM 1070 11-23 cassette. How does the "open glide" shift compared to normal cassettes? This will be going on a full DA10spd drive train. And if this topic has been covered, I'm sorry I searched and I couldn't find anything of real value on the subject. Thanks guys.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Compatibility*



CabDoctor said:


> It's time for another new cassette. Normally I just grab an ultegra. But my curiosity is peaked by the SRAM 1070 11-23 cassette. How does the "open glide" shift compared to normal cassettes? This will be going on a full DA10spd drive train. And if this topic has been covered, I'm sorry I searched and I couldn't find anything of real value on the subject. Thanks guys.


How high was your curiousity when it peaked? Or did you mean piqued?  At any rate, the general message is that things work best when everything is the same brand. That doesn't mean the SRAM won't work for you, since the spacing is the same as Shimano. Some report good results with SRAM cassettes in Shimano drive trains.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

It was "peaked" Watch for it in next Tour of California. I believe they'll have an uphill time trial on my peaked curiosity. All kidding aside, thanks for the info.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

I go back and forth between an Ultegra cassette on my race wheels and a SRAM cassette on my PT. No problems. I'm running Rival.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

what do you think of the open glide? real deal or marketing hype?


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

CabDoctor said:


> what do you think of the open glide? real deal or marketing hype?


Eh... I just race the stuff, I try not to think about it too much. When I press the lever, it shifts. This makes me happy.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I am going to try an11-26 SRAM 10sp cassette on my FSA Compact crank and Ultegra this weekend. From what I have read shift quality should be fine.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah let me know how it works! My shop is out of 11-23s so right now I can order either the sram or the ultegra. And they're both the same price


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

I am very much interested in the 11-26. It's a spacing that Shimano does not make and seems ideal for a compact crank. Curious to know how the shifting is with the larger range in spacing.


----------



## jfitzem (Sep 1, 2004)

*Good stuff*

:thumbsup: I've ran the new sram stuff for just over 1,000 miles this year, ran primarily sram on my 9 speed setup.. Both have had zero problems with shifting and durability. Pull the trigger, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm running the SRAM 1070 on an Ultegra 12-23 rear cassette and it works just fine. I don't notice any real difference between it and the Ultegra chain.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

The SRAM 11-26 cassette is working for me. I did a 51 miler today and didn't notice any big diff in shift quality. 

The last 3 years I have been riding a triple with a 12-27. I still struggle a bit on a 12% plus grade with the 34x26 but I think I can live with it. I am liking being able to use the 50x11 and 50x12. I don't seem to miss the 16 tooth cog.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I've been using Sram cassettes w/ Sram/Shimano chains and Shimano deralilers and FSA cranks. Yeah, f&cked up but it all works FINE.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Open Glide*

I have a SRAM 1070 cassette on one wheelset, and an Ultegra on the other, with a SRAM drivetrain.

The SRAM cassette does feel like it shifts a little faster, but of course I am on SRAM derailleurs, shifters, etc. I have had a bit of mud or gunk get caught in the "open" tooth on a couple of occassions, and then that gear will skip until I get it out.

BTW, make sure your freehub body will work with the SRAM cassette, some ("10-speed only" ones) will not.


----------



## iluvcx (Apr 24, 2007)

This is exactly the combo I wanted to try...unfortunately, I just tried to install the SRAM cassette on my Ritchey WCS protocol wheels and it's a no go ;-( The splines on the freehub body are to tall for the matting splines on the SRAM cassette? WTF? Anybody have that problem?


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

i think the open glide leads to slightly quicker shifts, no proof just feeling. I like to brand match my chain and cassette either Sram or shimano, but at our shop we have been mixing Sram and Shimano chains with Sram and shimano cassettes (all 10sp) and the results have been really good. The one thing I never liked was 9sp Sram chains and 9 sp shimano road cassettes, never seemed to work as well as using a 9sp shimano chain, but thats my personal opinion. Anyway I have a 1070 cassette with my force drivetrain and the whole thing shifts very quick with hardly any noise, Im happy.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Yep--SRAM doesn't make a Shimano 10-speed freehub compatible cassette. The spacing is right, so it shifts great if you have a steel or old freehub, but newer wheels with allow freehubs will NOT work with SRAM cassettes. What's worse is even when the SRAM 'Red' specs leaked, those ti cassettes didn't even get the update.

I'm running SRAM Force--and wanted to run an 11-26, but ended up just going with an 11-23 Shimano, so it would work with my wheels.

Totally lame move on SRAMs part--they need updated cassettes.


----------



## GaryJaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Hmmm. I just ordered a SRAM 10-speed 11-26 and I have a shimano 10 speed drive train. But I use Mavic and Zipp wheels not DA, so will the SRAM cassette work or not?





MarvinK said:


> Yep--SRAM doesn't make a Shimano 10-speed freehub compatible cassette. The spacing is right, so it shifts great if you have a steel or old freehub, but newer wheels with allow freehubs will NOT work with SRAM cassettes. What's worse is even when the SRAM 'Red' specs leaked, those ti cassettes didn't even get the update.
> 
> I'm running SRAM Force--and wanted to run an 11-26, but ended up just going with an 11-23 Shimano, so it would work with my wheels.
> 
> Totally lame move on SRAMs part--they need updated cassettes.


----------

